
Red Bull, Verizon Tweets Run Afoul of Olympics Rules - Digits - WSJ - billpg
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2010/02/22/red-bull-verizon-tweets-run-afoul-of-olympics-rules/?mod=wsj_share_twitter
======
pedalpete
The Olympics is completely lost on this one. They are trying to control
'conversations', and that just can't be done.

Can you imagine if Coke became an official supplier of the Haiti Earthquake
relief, and therefore attempted to ban anybody who didn't pay the Earthquake
Relief from talking about it.

The WSJ is now writing about the Olympics and the athletes, and WSJ is a
brand. Do they pay the Olympics to have the right to cover the sports? Should
they have to?

